# Mark this forum as read...



## cory1492 (Dec 13, 2007)

Mark this forum as read, a nice handily little button.

Here (gbatemp) it keeps kicking me out of the forum and back to the portal when used in subforums... is this intended, something that only occurs to a dedicated firefox user, or is anyone else annoyed by this?

I mean, I already looked at the front page before I went into the forum, is there any reason the server should be building it for me again ([ DB Queries: 17 ] [ Execution Time: 0.7315 ]) when all I want to do is stay in the forum, but mark the topics as read?





Told ya it was a _little_ teeny tiny gripe...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 13, 2007)

Nah, happens to me too. I think it's how the feature is supposed to work. Either way, is a bit annoying. I use the feature quite often to check off areas I've fully moderated. In fact, after this post I'm going to check off this forum again as well.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 13, 2007)

Happens in OmniWeb too, so, not a Firefox thing...
.. it's not a bug, it's a FEATURE, lol.


----------



## cory1492 (Dec 13, 2007)

Just to illustrate why I believe there is a script error somewhere along the way and thus bothered to mention it...

Going to:
_GBAtemp Forum > Nintendo DS Discussions > NDS - Flashing Hardware and Software > M3 Adapter_
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=91
Clicking "mark as read" kicks it back to the portal (I presume it tries to find something, can't, and goes back to the regular domain... not that I have ever had access to whatever logging IPB gives though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

But... going to (where there are posts down below the subforum list):
_GBAtemp Forum > Nintendo DS Discussions > NDS - Flashing Hardware and Software_
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=40

kicks it back to (where there are no posts down below the subforum list):
_GBAtemp Forum > Nintendo DS Discussions > NDS - Flashing Hardware and Software_
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=37

The "mark forum as read" in both instances have a link that is constructed like thus:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Login&CODE=04&f=40

So yeah, if it's a "feature" then it is implemented in a _very_ retarded fashion as it doesn't often do what it is supposed to. I'd bet though, that there is a db inconsistency (from some previous update) which breaks how it is actually supposed to work.


----------



## cory1492 (Apr 13, 2008)

BIIIG bump...

Just noticed what appears a dropdown box that provides "mark as read and return" or "* and return to index" and "subscribe to this forum", the thing is the dropdown only seems to be in the GBATemp Lite forum skin (which I am loving, thanks guys for pointing that switch page again out a couple days back.) Only thing that makes me sad is that it took 4+ months for me to find a already present solution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So if anyone else is annoyed by the same omission as myself, follow the above link and use the lite skin, mark as read and return works extremely well there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks GBATemp, a little late but it made my easter finding that little egg


----------

